

Getting media coverage for your startup: making the pitch - GiraffeNecktie
http://www.startupottawa.com/?p=2183

======
mainsequence
As a writer who sometimes covers tech startups, I can also add that it helps
to get in touch _before_ an event or official news release happens. It can
sometimes take a while before a story gets ok'd by the editors.

